# Hercus 9A Dc conversion



## errolf2 (Aug 4, 2020)

I have recently refurbished my Hercus 9 lathe and converted it to DC MicroV drive.
I have used a 3 HP dc Motor and a KB Penta Drive Controller.
This setup works great,  I had to fit an idler roller on the headstock to get the MicroV belt to the motor and machine the mid range pulley for the MicroV Belt
I now have speed range between 0 and 1750 RPM with the controller giving me excellent torque throughout the range.
I have mounted the controller on the front of the machine for easy control
Without the carriage gears the lathe is very quiet
Low Cost Venture
Controller $150 With reverse Switch
Motor 3HP DC Leeson Free from abandoned treadmill
MicroV Belt 640mm $40


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 6, 2020)

I have used a treadmill motor on my milling machine conversion and am totally happy with the results. I owned a Hercus lathe in the eighties, sadly it went with the business when I sold up. It was a great machine. Love your setup. Cheers, Peter


----------



## dnalot (Aug 6, 2020)

Some time ago I converted my Atlas 10 inch to a DC treadmill motor. It has proven to be a great upgrade. Made the machine much quieter as well as more versatile. Nice job on your conversion. 

Mark T


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks great
I did that on a South Bend Lathe and work great.
I used a V-Ribbeb belt had lots of power even at low speed.

Dave



errolf2 said:


> I have recently refurbished my Hercus 9 lathe and converted it to DC MicroV drive.
> I have used a 3 HP dc Motor and a KB Penta Drive Controller.
> This setup works great,  I had to fit an idler roller on the headstock to get the MicroV belt to the motor and machine the mid range pulley for the MicroV Belt
> I now have speed range between 0 and 1750 RPM with the controller giving me excellent torque throughout the range.
> ...


----------



## ajholmz (Aug 22, 2020)

Congratulations - l like your workshop set up. good use of space 

Particularly like the crownie on the bench


----------



## radial1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

errolf2 said:


> I have recently refurbished my Hercus 9 lathe and converted it to DC MicroV drive.
> I have used a 3 HP dc Motor and a KB Penta Drive Controller.
> This setup works great,  I had to fit an idler roller on the headstock to get the MicroV belt to the motor and machine the mid range pulley for the MicroV Belt
> I now have speed range between 0 and 1750 RPM with the controller giving me excellent torque throughout the range.
> ...


Good job on the Hercus. And the nice old Qualos behind. May I ask, what brand and colour paint did you use? Brush or spray? Is the DC controller new, if so from where? Looks like it may be a better way than 240v 3ph with VFD. I am doing a similar refurb myself...
Thanks and regards,
Ross.


----------



## errolf2 (Sep 1, 2020)

radial1951 said:


> Good job on the Hercus. And the nice old Qualos behind. May I ask, what brand and colour paint did you use? Brush or spray? Is the DC controller new, if so from where? Looks like it may be a better way than 240v 3ph with VFD. I am doing a similar refurb myself...
> Thanks and regards,
> Ross.


Good Morning Ross ,
Thanks for your interest, the paint I used is Kill Rust Epoxy  Woodland Grey. I used a combination of Spray and brush, I sprayed all the removable parts and brushed the bed so I wouldn't have to mask all the bed. I also added to the paint MS hardener just because I had it.

The controller is a KB electronics KBPC -240D
Input 115/230VAC-50-60Hz
Output 90/180 VDC
If you keep your eye on ebay you can pick one up locally
Try to get one with a reverse switch as this an option
A word of warning the default configuration is 110VAC so you need to change the internal jumpers to 230VAC.
I have used this same setup on my Qualos Junior for a few years and have had no trouble with overheating.

Thanks for your interest
Errol


----------



## radial1951 (Sep 2, 2020)

errolf2 said:


> Good Morning Ross ,
> Thanks for your interest, the paint I used is Kill Rust Epoxy  Woodland Grey. I used a combination of Spray and brush, I sprayed all the removable parts and brushed the bed so I wouldn't have to mask all the bed. I also added to the paint MS hardener just because I had it.
> 
> The controller is a KB electronics KBPC -240D
> ...


Thank you Errol, very useful info and a nice shade of grey. New controllers are on ebay... often see treadmills on the kerb during council cleanups! 
Regards,
Ross.


----------

